# Eurovan wheels



## sray91 (Mar 1, 2010)

I just got a 93 eurovan and I am wanting to take the hubcap/rims off and put some aluminum wheels on it. The rims that are on it are 15x6 wheels with a 5x112 bolt pattern and a 55mm offset. The problem is, the wheels that I want to get have a 40mm offset. Is that a pretty big deal or would they be fine?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Eurovan wheels (sray91)*

same width?


----------



## sray91 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, the wheels are the same width.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Eurovan wheels (audi666)*

they will stick poke out 0.59 inches compared to your last wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Eurovan wheels (audi666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_they will stick poke out 0.59 inches compared to your last wheels. 

and they may be prone to cracks if they are off a regular "car"

The wheel needs to be rated at around 2500 lbs per wheel to be safe/durable !


----------



## omjb (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Eurovan wheels ([email protected])*

Curious if there are any good options other than the borbet's for 2002 eurovan mv? looking to cool up the vehicle a bit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Eurovan wheels (omjb)*

None of the other wheels (same bolt pattern / ET)we have have the needed load capacity.


----------



## alpis (Jan 8, 2007)

You can run any 5X112 Vw, Audi, Mercedes wheels. I ran 17" wheels with car tires on my Westfalia (Heavy!) lowered on H&R's and never had a problem. I also run the same setup on my delivery van and never had any issues either, although I have only been running these for about 6 years

















_Modified by alpis at 1:23 PM 4-8-2010_


_Modified by alpis at 1:24 PM 4-8-2010_


----------

